
Lasagna Code - tosh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spaghetti_code#Lasagna_code
======
tombert
Heh, this is how I typically describe Java and most languages with strict
nominal type systems without good generics (though I have usually called it
lawyer-code)... not to crap on Java too much; I know it has its defenders, and
typically when I'm in the minority in the technical realm, I'm wrong.

Is there a term for the opposite approach? As in, code that is so purposefully
decoupled that it becomes borderline impossible to trace anything? I know I'm
guilty of that; a pattern I've been trying to grow out of is making a map of
functions, and effectively using the `myMap.get` method to work as the
dispatcher. There's a part of me that thinks that's beautiful, but most of me
realizes that that's really difficult to debug.

~~~
twoodfin
[http://don.fed.wiki.org/view/ravioli-code/view/ravioli-
code](http://don.fed.wiki.org/view/ravioli-code/view/ravioli-code)

(The canonical Ravioli Code page was on the C2 Wiki but now a dead link?)

~~~
tombert
Ravioli code is a bit different, since that's more related to OOP than what
I've typically done, but I guess that embodies the same idea.

------
muzani
Basically Android apps default architecture.

